# "Icebreaker" results from Portage on 4-1-06



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

The Boy Scout "Icebreaker" event at Portage had 84 teams. 12 places paid out. Here is the top 5 plus the 2 big bass winners:

1st - Dan Mansky from Youngstown 17.72lbs $800.
2nd - Mike Bennett and John Barbetta from Ravenna, Kent
17.61 $600.
3rd - Tony Lopane and Joey Reed from Kent 10.04 $500.
4th - James Campbell and Mike Pierce from ? 10.03 $400.
5th - Chris Joseph and Harry Emmerling from E. Liverpool
9.17 $300.
Big Bass - Mike Bennett 5.43lb Largemouth $600.
2nd Big Bass - Dan Mansky 4.67lb Largemouth $300.

Winning patterns included fishing jigs, jerkbaits fished over humps and weed edges, and vibees fished in the same areas. A total of 211.51lb of bass were weighed. A bit slow for Portage but still a great event! Thanks everyone!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

FYI

I noticed about 3 different teams we were around at different times during the day using cell phones. I wasn't sure if there were any rules against that? I thought typically they were for emergency use only in most tournaments? I wasn't sure about the open last Saturday or what about your LTT trail?


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Alot of these guys are business owners and have to use their phones.If someone were ganna cheat useing a phone do you honestly think you would see them out in the open doing it?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Gee, I hope none of them were on the phone as they sped through the pack of boats off the white crane area. That would be inconsiderate, rude, and just a little dangerous!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I was posing this as more of a question than anything. With all the rules being broken lately at the top BASS levels what makes you think people wouldn't call their buddies to see if they are getting any bites and what on? I'm not saying people were cheating by using their cell phone. On the other hand, when there is money involved some people will do whatever it takes.

MadMac, I guess I don't get your joke.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Those are some very nice weights sounds like you had a great tournament. I see were you are coming from on the cell phones Bill. My partner and co director brought that up to me sat how that is handled and most rules state no cell, radio/2ways etc unless an emergency situation. Technically you could be DQ for it. However i don't think that happens very offten unless push came to shove !!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Bill, if I find your chatterbait you gonna let me keep it? I could get atleast $50 for that on ebay! lmao


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

LOL..not funny man!  I've had those for about 2 yrs now.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

ahh don't worry about it to much, My dad lost a very pricey lure along with a good kicker fish due to his lazyness when it comes to retying  good luck up there this weekend!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

I wonder how this became that (this thread)?  Cells are not prohibited in Lakes, not in the rules, but was covered at pre-season meetings. They are to be used for emergency use only. Now tell me how to enforce this. You can't. It is up to the individual and his integrity. Cells are one of the best tech advances for safty. I've had people call me to tow them after an event when broken down. On the same note, I call my wife when I'm fishing to shore up plans for when I get home. Craig (my partner) gets several calls when we're fishing from friends wanting him to fix their cars, and the list goes on and on. Is this cheating? I think not and would rather folks have them than not. If you have to call your buddy to ask how to catch a fish in a tournament, You have to live with that. If a protest arose over phone use, that would be one of the questions on a truth verification test and if failed could very well end up with a DQ. Face it, cells are here to stay. Don't waste time talking on them, fish more! 

Can't we focus on things like the 24 man hour service project the Boy Scouts did at Portage Sat. to make your park more useable?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Definately was a good tournament for a good cause and that's why I was there and gave you my money.  I asked a simple question and naturally it spiraled from there, sorry Louie.


----------

